# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  KOASH nuk pranon rezultatet e censusit

## ilia spiro

Jo ne menyre zyrtare, por bazuar ne te dhenat e medias qe presupozohen te verteta, Kisha Orthodhokse sot shpalli kundershtimin e plote, ndaj shifres se publikuar prej 6.8 % te popullsise orthodhokse, duke e konsideruar qesharak dhe nje sulm me prapavije te caktuar. 
KOASH-i do te marre te gjitha veprimet e nevojshme, ne drejtim te strukturave te shtetit, per te vendosur dinjitetin e neperkembur..
Sot filloi zyrtarisht plotesimi i kartelave nga cdo besimtar orthodhoks, ne te cilen i pergjigjen 2 pyetjeve qe kane te bejne me faktin, nese kane ardhur perfaqesues te shtetit per censusin apo jo dhe nese  po, a jane pyetur keta ne lidhje me besimin fetar apo jo.
Mbi bazen e ketyre te dhenave mendohet te behen ballafaqime, qe synojne te zbulojne te dhena per kete fallsifikim te trashe, nga ana e strukturave shteterore....
 duket se kjo ceshtje eshte marre seriozisht dhe nuk dihet se ku perfundon, per nje shifer qe eshte ulur 3-4 here krahasuar me te verteten...

----------


## I KTHYERI

Këto shifra që paraqiten përsa i përket Komunitetit Orthodhoks janë qesharake dhe të turpshme, sepse që do të kishte manipulime kjo dihej, por që këta lloj njerëzish nuk dinë as të gënjejnë këtë nuk do ta besoja në këtë masë. Por le të thërresim një Hosana për Berishën, që mqs nuk e bëri dot Rokun Kardinal i riti komunitetin. Hosana!

----------


## ilia spiro

> Këto shifra që paraqiten përsa i përket Komunitetit Orthodhoks janë qesharake dhe të turpshme, sepse që do të kishte manipulime kjo dihej, por që këta lloj njerëzish nuk dinë as të gënjejnë këtë nuk do ta besoja në këtë masë. Por le të thërresim një Hosana për Berishën, që mqs nuk e bëri dot Rokun Kardinal i riti komunitetin. Hosana!


Mendoj se interesi me i madh ka qene ai qe te zvogeloje ne menyre skandaloze komunitetin orthodhoks, ne kembim te aleancave te ardhshme zgjedhore me spahinjte dhe idrizet, kuptohet synimi eshte heqja e Kryepiskopit,...njehere e pesoi me `97, por sic duket nuk kane vene mend ende...
keshtu humbi voten teresisht te orthodhokseve, te cilat do ti zevendesoje me camet, nje pjese te nacionalisteve (rracisteve) dhe me kosovaret me pasaporta shqiptare...i ka bere llogarite mire ne fakt per fitoren ne 2013,...por do te shohim...

----------


## ilia spiro

> teper drejte,nuk e kuptoj pse qenkan deshperuar keta fetare.,te cdo feje qofshin,njerez qe nuk kuptojne ose nuk duan te vene Shqiperine mbi te gjitha,por fene,eshte turp,dhe me turp akoma qe ndjekin fene si qorra,ska me FAN NOLI,per fat te keq,por dhe FAN NOLIN,greket e kane bere grek...


Ketu ke folur mire Bledi, ..pasi per ne orthodhoset i pari eshte besimi,...Fan Noli ka qene thjesht karrierist per politike dhe jo besimtar i devotshem..megjithe rrason qe mbante, te cilen e shfrytezonte per te arritur qellimet  tij...
gjithsesi eshte nje figure bardh e zi, te bardhen ja kemi permendur shpesh, per rolin qe luajti per te futur gjuhen shqipe ne Kishe,.., dhe per autoqefaline e Kishes shqiptare,...tani po i permendim kusuret..
ne orthodhokset duhet te jemi te sinqerte

----------


## Antiproanti

> Jo ne menyre zyrtare, por bazuar ne te dhenat e medias qe presupozohen te verteta, Kisha Orthodhokse sot shpalli kundershtimin e plote, ndaj shifres se publikuar prej 6.8 % te popullsise orthodhokse, duke e konsideruar qesharak dhe nje sulm me prapavije te caktuar. 
> KOASH-i do te marre te gjitha veprimet e nevojshme, ne drejtim te strukturave te shtetit, per te vendosur dinjitetin e neperkembur..
> Sot filloi zyrtarisht plotesimi i kartelave nga cdo besimtar orthodhoks, ne te cilen i pergjigjen 2 pyetjeve qe kane te bejne me faktin, nese kane ardhur perfaqesues te shtetit per censusin apo jo dhe nese  po, a jane pyetur keta ne lidhje me besimin fetar apo jo.
> Mbi bazen e ketyre te dhenave mendohet te behen ballafaqime, qe synojne te zbulojne te dhena per kete fallsifikim te trashe, nga ana e strukturave shteterore....
>  duket se kjo ceshtje eshte marre seriozisht dhe nuk dihet se ku perfundon, per nje shifer qe eshte ulur 3-4 here krahasuar me te verteten...


Censusi nuk thote se ka 6.8% shqipetare te besimit ortodoks, por vetem se ne momentin e censusit jane te regjistruar 6.8% qe jetojne ne Shqiperi...
Tjeret mund kane emigruar, kane pranuar nenshtetsi tjera etj...
As ne censusin e Kosoves nuk jane perfshi shumica e shqipetareve qe jetojne (ose kane emigruar) ne Gjermani, Zvicer, Austri, Britani, SHBA etj.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Censusi nuk thote se ka 6.8% shqipetare te besimit ortodoks, por vetem se ne momentin e censusit jane te regjistruar 6.8% qe jetojne ne Shqiperi...
> Tjeret mund kane emigruar, kane pranuar nenshtetsi tjera etj...
> As ne censusin e Kosoves nuk jane perfshi shumica e shqipetareve qe jetojne (ose kane emigruar) ne Gjermani, Zvicer, Austri, Britani, SHBA etj.


Emigracioni ne Shqiperi ka qene i njejte per te gjitha besimet, keshtu qe nuk duhet te luante perqindja te pakten prej 20%, ...tradicionalisht kjo shifer eshte pranuar...

----------


## Antiproanti

> Emigracioni ne Shqiperi ka qene i njejte per te gjitha besimet, keshtu qe nuk duhet te luante perqindja te pakten prej 20%, ...tradicionalisht kjo shifer eshte pranuar...


As kjo nuk qendron...
Ne cdo vend, sidomos ne vende te pazhvilluara, pakicat religjiioze dhe etnike jane te parat qe shfrytezojne rastin per te emigruar.
Shembull Shqiperia 3.1 milion banore:
Nese kishin emigruar 300.000 ortodoks, atehere ish dashur te emigronin edhe 1,25 milion musliman ose tjere qe emigracioni te ishte e njejte.
Pra, edhe nese do kishin emigruar 200.000 apo 300.000 ortodoks, pavaresisht statusit te tyre aktual ne vendet ku jetojne dhe punojne, nuk do te thote se njekohesisht do te duhej te emigronin edhe 1-1,3 milion tjere (apo nga popullsia shumice).
Ka raste ku ndodh e kunderta, p.sh. ne vende qe sundohen nga pakica (sic ishte rasti i Kosoves nen sudimin e Serbise) apo vende ku pakica eshte tejet e vogel  dhe e perbere kryesisht nga persona te moshuar etj. Ne keso dhe raste te ngjashme ndodh qe perqindja e pakices te rritet (ndoshta vetem perkohesisht) per shkak te emigrimit masiv te shumices...

----------


## I KTHYERI

> Mendoj se interesi me i madh ka qene ai qe te zvogeloje ne menyre skandaloze komunitetin orthodhoks, ne kembim te aleancave te ardhshme zgjedhore me spahinjte dhe idrizet, kuptohet synimi eshte heqja e Kryepiskopit,...njehere e pesoi me `97, por sic duket nuk kane vene mend ende...
> keshtu humbi voten teresisht te orthodhokseve, te cilat do ti zevendesoje me camet, nje pjese te nacionalisteve (rracisteve) dhe me kosovaret me pasaporta shqiptare...i ka bere llogarite mire ne fakt per fitoren ne 2013,...por do te shohim...


E kam thënë edhe më parë se për Shqiptarët që vetëm para ca kohësh festuan 100 vjetorin e pavarsisë nga Turqit është e turpshme që u shkojnë pas Spahinjve e Idrizëve, e them me bindje të plotë që Niçe ka pasur shumë të drejtë që e cilësoi nacionalizmin si strehë të fundit të maskarenjve, nuk besoj se ka përkufizim më të saktë sesa ky i Niçes për këta maskarenj aventurierë. Por unë mendoj se për të gjithë Orthodhokët ka ardhur koha të ngrejnë zërin dhe të tregojnë se sa janë, dhe të tregojnë se edhe para se Spahinjtë dhe Idrizët të mbinin këtu ne kemi qenë, jemi dhe do të jemi. Por mqs filmi "Nëntori i Dytë" është ribërë në formatin HD, po ju kujtoj dy batuta nga ky film "Pesqin vjet vllazëri nuk mund të bëhen asha për një ditë", "Mos kujtoni se do të na hiqni qafe me një të ngritur të flamurit, pas do të na kini gjithë jetën". Fatkeqësisht kjo lloj fare e Idrizve dhe e Spahinjve na shet patriotizëm në mënyrën më të turpshme. Jo vetë aq mor Ilia Spiro, kjo lloj fare po përpiqet që të tregojë se çdo gjë SHQIPTARE është turkoislame dhe se e mira më e madhe këtij vendi i ka ardhur nga Idrizët dhe nga Spahinjtë.

----------


## ilia spiro

> E kam thënë edhe më parë se për Shqiptarët që vetëm para ca kohësh festuan 100 vjetorin e pavarsisë nga Turqit është e turpshme që u shkojnë pas Spahinjve e Idrizëve, e them me bindje të plotë që Niçe ka pasur shumë të drejtë që e cilësoi nacionalizmin si strehë të fundit të maskarenjve, nuk besoj se ka përkufizim më të saktë sesa ky i Niçes për këta maskarenj aventurierë. Por unë mendoj se për të gjithë Orthodhokët ka ardhur koha të ngrejnë zërin dhe të tregojnë se sa janë, dhe të tregojnë se edhe para se Spahinjtë dhe Idrizët të mbinin këtu ne kemi qenë, jemi dhe do të jemi. Por mqs filmi "Nëntori i Dytë" është ribërë në formatin HD, po ju kujtoj dy batuta nga ky film "Pesqin vjet vllazëri nuk mund të bëhen asha për një ditë", "Mos kujtoni se do të na hiqni qafe me një të ngritur të flamurit, pas do të na kini gjithë jetën". Fatkeqësisht kjo lloj fare e Idrizve dhe e Spahinjve na shet patriotizëm në mënyrën më të turpshme. Jo vetë aq mor Ilia Spiro, kjo lloj fare po përpiqet që të tregojë se çdo gjë SHQIPTARE është turkoislame dhe se e mira më e madhe këtij vendi i ka ardhur nga Idrizët dhe nga Spahinjtë.


 Keto jane te qarta I KTHYER, agjentura te erdoganit jane te gjitha, qe edhe marrin honorare ndoshta,....ne nuk kemi c`te tregojme veten, sepse per ne ka folur dhe shkruar historia,...patjeter ende jemi te pushtuar nga turku (menderisht dhe kulturalisht)...

----------


## I KTHYERI

> Keto jane te qarta I KTHYER, agjentura te erdoganit jane te gjitha, qe edhe marrin honorare ndoshta,....ne nuk kemi c`te tregojme veten, sepse per ne ka folur dhe shkruar historia,...patjeter ende jemi te pushtuar nga turku (menderisht dhe kulturalisht)...


Jo nuk jam dakort me ju Ilia Spiro se ne Orthodhokët nuk kemi se çfarë të tregojmë, kemi dhe shumë më tepër se çdo pjesë tjetër, të gjithë besoj se i kanë pare Kodikët që u shfaqën nga Arkivi i shtetit, të gjithë i kanë parë Bazilikat e Butrintit, të Ballshit, të Tiranës, Epitafin e Gllavenicës, Kishat e mrekullueshme Orthodhokse në të gjithë Shqipërinë, Kishën paleokristiane në Amfiteatrin e Durrësit, apo duhet të mos flasim për ARANITËT, MUZAKAJT, KASTRIOTËT, për FLAMURIN tonë etj. Mendoj se kjo është Historia jonë dhe mendoj se ne ORTHODHOKSËT më shumë se kushdo kemi arsye të thërrasim dhe të tregojmë se para se Idrizët e Spahinjtë të mbinin këtu ne kemi qenë të themelosur në këto troje, dhe nuk presim që ca Spahinj dhe Idrizë të na tregojnë se kush ne jemi dhe cili është identiteti jonë.

----------


## pirro10

Nga gazetat e përditëshme  mësova rezultatet e Censusit për Fenë të botuar jo-zyrtarisht (por sigurisht janë të dhëna zyrtare të marra nga INSTATI), dhe i habitur pashë se përqindja e Komunitetit ortodoks ishte 6.8%. Kjo i kalon përmasat e një skandali i cili ka kohë që po përgatitet për të zvogëluar artificialisht numurin e ortodoksëve shqiptare.
Kjo është goditja e dytë e madhë kundër Komunitetit Ortodoks të Shqipërisë pas goditjes që i dha tinëzisht qeveria dhe disa politikanë të rrjedhur dhe të dominuar nga nacionalizmi ekstremist (që s`ka të bëjë aspak me atdhetarinë dhe Mëmëdhenun e Rilndasve shqiptarë) me rastin e 100 vjetorit, duke mos e përmëndur në asnjë rast kontributin  kardinal dhe të patjetërsueshëm të intelektualëve Ortodoksë, priftërinjve ortodoksë që kanë dhënë dhe jetën për Shqipërinë, dhe i të gjithë Komunitetit Ortodoks- në formimin e shtetit shqiptar, në formimin e identitetit shqiptar, në ri-ngritjen e figurës së harruar të Skënderbeut, në gjetjen e flamurit të kuq me shqiponjën me dy koka, me mbajtjen e Kongresit të Manastirit për formimin e shkronjave shqip, në krijimmin e himnit shqiptar, në luftën nacional-clirimtare, në ri-ndërtimin e vendit, si dhe kontributin e pa-tjetërsueshëm të përmbysjes së komunizmit.
 Këtë manipulim të zvogëlimit artificial të Ortodoksisë nuk e kanë dot as turqit-osmanllinj në kohën e Perandorisë turke, por sot pas 100 vitesh Census-i shqiptar guxon të manipulojë për hir të dia tekave të ndonjë politikani në drejtim i cili e quan veten se po zbaton gjeo-politikën e shteteve të medha. Gjeopolitika është një strategji që nuk mund të bëhet nga një ose disa politikanë por është rezultat i veprimeve të ndërgjegjshme të ë gjithë spektrit politik shqiptar por i orientuar nga SHBA dhe BE. Kur e paska thënë SHBA dhe BE që Shqipëria duhet të bëjë vetë gjeo-politikën?
Po kush e kërkon injorimin e Komunitetit Ortodoks?
Kush e kërkon, pakësimin e Komunitetit Ortodoks?
Kush e kërkon manipulimin e shifrave të Censusit?
Përse nuk u përmëndën në 100 vjetor rilindasit Ortodoksë shqiptarë kontributi i të cilëve ishte vendimtar në formimin e shtetit shqiptar?
 Kush nuk e do nëpër këmbë ortodoksinë, dhe për pasojë kush nuk do që Shqipëria të mos integrohet në BE?
 Përse Ortodoksia i tremb kaq shumë disa politikanë nacionalistë ekstremistë? Mos është vallë gjoja  frika se mos grekët na kërkojnë Jugun e Shqipërisë, apo se këta politikanë  i trëmben dickaje tjetër?
 Përse këta politikanë nacionalistë ekstremistë ngatërrojnë me qëllim Komunitetin Ortodoks të Shqipërisë dhe atë shqiptar me politikën ndaj fqinjëve të Jugut,  dhe njëkohësisht luajnë Hipokritin duke bërë lëshime po ndaj fqinjit të Jugut? 
Përse politika e disa nacionalistëve ekstremistë pikërisht në kohën që duhet të integrohemi dhe të marrim  statusin e shtetit-kandidati  ri-fillojnë avazin e politikave të harruara të Pashallarëve të dikurshëm nën shërbimin e Perandorisë Osmane për Shqipërinë etnike?
Këtyre pyetjeve do të mundohem tu jap disa përgjigje më poshtë.
Arsyet e luftës së fshehtë kundër komunitetit ortodoks shqiptar i cili është de juro dhe de fakto komuniteti i dytë më i madh në Shqipëri, janë sa të qarta aq edhe tinëzare të cilat po përdoren sot nga segmente të caktuara të politikës shqiptare të veshura nën flamurin e nacionalizmit (por jo të atdhetarizmit- sepse ka një dallim rrënjësor midis nacionalistit dhe atdhetarit kryesisht në konceptin e Mëmëdheut). Po të shohim së pari rezultatet e Census-it Fetar do të shohim disa çudira të padëgjuara pas 1 viti llogaritjesh tinëzare të disa individëve të INSTAT-it, të cilët kanë zbatuar urdhrat bizantine të disa politikanëve nacionalistë shqiptaro-kosovarë të cilët  po djegin Shqipërinë me miopinë e tyre politike duke penguar gjithashtu dhe integrimin:
Feja (http://ëëë.gazetatema.net/ëeb/2012/1...-se-ortodokse/)
Islame 57,12
Katolikë 10,11
Ortodoksë 6,8
Bektashjanë 2,11
Evangjelistë 0,11
Kristianë (të tjerë) 0,1%
Ateistë 2,52
Besimtarë të pakarakterizuar 5,53
Besime të ndryshme 00,2%
Nuk u përgjigjën 13,89 %

Dy të dhëna statistikore janë të manipuluara ashiqare (sic thonë turqit): 
-Përqindja e komunitetit Ortodoks- -6.8%?
- Përqindja e Atesitëve -2.52%.
Sigurisht dhe të tjera tjanë spostuar për të dalë 100%, sidomos është e manipuluar sipas mendimit tim dhe % e komunitetit mysliman.
Po të marrim të dhënën e përqindjes së atesitëve 2.52% duket që është një e dhënë totalisht e fallsifikuar duke patur parasysh të dhënat ndërkombëtare sidoms në vëndet e lindjes ish-komuniste. Në përgjithësi, sipas të dhënva ë Census-it në Rusi %, e Ateistëve ishte nga 35%-50%. Sipas të dhënave të vëndeve të Eurpës Lindore dhe Qëndrore ish-komuniste, të dhënat për përqindjen e Ateistëve janë afërsisht mbi 30%, kurse në Shqipëri një nga vëndet komuniste që sipas politikanëve tanë paska qënë më e egra % e atesitëve na qënka më e ulta jo vetëm ndër vëndet ish-komuniste por me sa duke në të gjithë botën-?!
 Kjo është një gënjeshtër me bisht nga individët që kanë manipuluar shifrat e iNSTAT-it.
E dhëna më e saktë për vëndin tonë duke patur parasysh heqjen fare për 34 vjet rresht të religiozitetit do të ishte për në ditët e sotme afër 30% të popullatës atesiste dhe kjo nuk do të bëntë shumë përqindje duke patur parasysh agresivitetin ateist të komunistëve shqiptarë një pjesë e të cilëve drejtojnë sot vëndin ende.
 E dhëna e dytë e manipuluar dhe ajo për të cilën është sulmuar vecanërisht dhe ka qënë qëllimi kryesor I politikanëve  nacionalistëve ekstremistë shqiptarë, është përqindja e Ortodoksëve shqiptarë- 6.8%. Kjo ulje dhe ky pakësim artificial i padëgjuar i të dhënva përsa i përket manipulimit ka patur dhe ka arësye të forta për tu përdorur dhë nxjerrë në media. Argumentet janë shumë kokëforta për tu kundërshtuar nga politikanët nacionalistë. Sigurisht në rregjistrimin e fesë duhej marrë parasysh emir dhe mbiemri ortodoks si dhe përkatësia religjioze familjare, dhe jo vetëm dëshira e individit. Megjithatë, po të shohim rregjistrimin e fundit të Censusit që në kohën e Ahmet Zogollit mund të shohim një sinqeritet përsa i përket të dhënave:
Censusi i Vitit 1930:
Myslimane -  70%
Ortodoksë - 20% 
Katolikë - 10% . 
E dhëna e fundit për problemet fetare është e dhëna përsëri në vitet e drejtimit të koalicionit të sotëm të vitit 2007-2009, përqindja e komunitetit Ortodoks ishte 7.2% duke na përgatitur për thagmën që do të na jepte Census-i  i 2011, i cili pasi u përpunua për 1 vit rresht  u manipulua sot në këtë farë mënyre të pa precedentë.
Del pyetja e thjeshtë: si ka mundësi që vetëm komuniteti ortodoks të bjerë 14% , Komuniteti Mysliman të bjerë rreth 14% (duke patur parasysh dhe sektet myslimane në Shqipëri) kurse përkundrazi Komuniteti Katolik të jetë njëlloj?
Sigurisht, një nga arsyet që mund të ketë patur rënie është emigrimi masiv këto 22 vite i cili kap shifrën e 37% të popullsisë së vëndit- pra 1.2 milionë banorë, në një kohë kur e dhëna me e saktë e popullsisë nga ky Census i 2011 është shifra 2.87 milion banorë. Mundet të jenë larguar më shumë ortodoksë, mundet të jenë larguar gjithashtu shumë katolikë, por si ka mundësi që të mos jenë larguar asnjë katolik në emigrim?
Në pamje të parë kjo nuk duket ndonjë gjë e madhe, por në fakt është një manipulim djallëzor i paparë i qarqeve të caktuar nacionalisto-ekstremiste-shqiptaro-kosovare. Qëllimi kryesor ka qënë ulja artificiale e Komunitetit ortodoks të Shqipërisë dhe atij shqiptar, ulja artificiale e komunitetit mysliman i cili gjithsesi, megjithë uljen është dhe mbetet komuniteti i parë dhe kryesor në Shqipëri&Kosovë.
Përse Nacionalistët ekstremistë shqiptarë ( kryesisht politikanët e disa partive) dhe aspak atdhetarë  e kërkojnë këtë rezultat?
Mund të them se arsyet  e tyre nuk janë të panjohura por ata me një gur duan të vrsin dy zogj (ose më tepër):
-	Uljen artificiale të komunitetit ortodoks nga frika se minoriteti grek mund të ishte relativisht më i madh sesa supozohej në komunitetin ortodoks shqiptar,dhe në këtë mënyrë për të pakësuar presionin e qarqeve ekstremiste greke dhe kërkesave të tyre ndaj Shqipërisë dhe shqipëtarëve.
-	Për të ulur artificialisht kontributin personal dhe të jashtëzakonshëm të Fort-lumturisë së tij Janullatos, një person erudit, i nderuar  e me dhjetra tituj shkencorë dhe ndërkombëtare, nga i cili cdo shtet do të nderohej pot a kishte në gjirin e tij, porfatkeqësisht  i parespektuar dhe i nënvlerësuar qëllimisht nga politika bizantine shqiptare e cila vazhdon të ketë reminishencat e ish-komunizmit por më e keqja është se ka reminishencat raciste, osmane në kuptimin e drejtimit të vnëdit dhe të marëdhënieve me jashtë. Këtë e tregon dhe mos-dhënie edhe sot e kësaj dite e nënshtetësisë shqiptare në një kohë kur trumbetohen lloj lloj deklaratash për dhënie nënshtetësie kujtdo që e kërkon, pa përmëndur ligjin shqiptar i cili lejon dhënien e nënshtetësisë personave që kanë të paktën mëshumë së 3 vjet vëndbanim në Shqipëri.
-	Ulja artificialisht e popullsisë ortodokse në Shqipëri nga frika se minoriteti grek mund të ishte më i lartë  se sa mendohej nga ana statistikore. Dihej që nga ana statistikore përqindja e minoritetit grek në Shqipëri nga viti 1946-1950 ishte 3%, pra dhë rritja e popullatës ndër vite ishte afërsisht e njëjte për të gjitha komunitetet me një përqindje relativisht më të madhe e komunitetit mysliman në krahasim me si motrat.
-	Ulja artificialisht e komunitetit ortodoks për të minimizuar kontributet dhe veprat themeltare dhe shumë të rëndësishmenë formimin e shtetit shqiptar dhe në integrimin e vëndit
-	Uljen artificiale të përqindjes së komunitetit ortodoks për të justifikuar mos-pjesmarrjen e tij në qeverisjen qëndrore dhe lokale në Shqipëri. 
-	Uljen artificiale të përqindjes së komunitetit ortodoksnë mënyrë që të mbivlerësohej roli i atdhetarëve jo-ortodoksë në kohën e themelimit të shtetit shqiptar dhe më vonë. Arsyea ishte që të dilte se Shqipëria na u formua nga klasa e pasur pro-turke dhe jo nga kontribiti i intelektualëve ortodoksë+kontributi i intelektualëve myslimanë (shtresa e mesme) dhe të ngrihej sa më shumë kontributi i intelektualëve katolikënë raprot më të tjerët (kjo vlen për kohën e sotme).
-	Së fundmi,ulja artificiale e komunitetit ortodoks për të zbehur luftën nacional-clirimtare në të cilën morën pjesë masivisht popullata ortodokse (e sharë dhe të injoruar në atë kohë nga kryeministri racist, kuislingu Mustafa Kruja)në raport me komunitetet e tjera fetare (duhet respektuar dhe nderuar komuniteti mysliman syni dhe bektashij për kontributin në luftën nacional-clirimtare), e cila për idealet e saj patriotike edhe mori pjesë në drejtimin e shtetit të ri shqiptar të pas-luftës.
Këto janë arësyet kryesore se përse u vonua 1 vit, dhe përse doli me këto përqindje komuniteti ortodoks, mysliman dhe ai ateist.
ii
Mund të them që lufta e fshehtë dhe  përplasjet aspak mirëdashëse të disa politikanëve drejtues tashmë nacionalistë-ekstremist si brënda ashtu dhe jashtë vendit, do të dëmtojnë rëndë Shqipërinë në dy aspekte:
-	Në aspektin e jashtëm sepse prania e një komuniteti ortodoks të fortë, së bashku me komunitetet e tjera, është një factor i rëndësishëm pro-integrim. Nuk është e rastit që KE (dhe më vonë BE), e pëlqyen dhe e përkahën fuqimisht praninë e një kleriku të lartë globalist fort-lumturisë së tij Janullatos në krue të KOASH (Komunitetit Ortodoks Autonom të Shqipërisë), si një individ të shquar që do të drejtonte një nga komunitetet më të shquara për patriotizëm, atdhetarizëm, dhe punëtor atë Ortodoks në Shqipëri. Ky individ i nderuar dhe i jashtzakonshëm, e dha kontributin e tij qoftë në fuqizimin e KOASH dhe të komunitetit Ortodoks, qoftë në afrimin e Shqipërisë dhe shqipëtarëve drejt integrimit, qoftë në kontributin e tij personal në ndihmën material dhe morale ndaj popullatës kosovare gjatë vitit 1999 të cilat janë harruar tshmë si zakonisht nga drejtuesit kosovarë por dhe shqiptarë të të dy spektrave politikë.
-	Në aspektin e faktorit të brëndëshëm, individë të caktuar të politikës shqiptare të cilëve u pëlqen politika bizantine e Ahmet Zogut, Hipokrizia ndaj BE, për të fshuhur qëllimet e vërteta të tyre nacionalistë, e kanë anashkaluar totalisht komunitetin e fuqishëm dhe të kulturuar ortodoks nga drejtimi i vëndit. Sipas të dhënave të INSTAT, na del se është 0.8%,  nuk e di , mund të jetë e vërtetë ose jo. Di që deri në 1997 kanë qënë të rregjistruar rreth 70 mijë minoritarë nga 144 mijë që duhet të ishin sipas proporcionit të shtesës demografike gjatë këtyre 60 viteve. Megjithatë në qeverisje ka 2 ministra minoritare të partive të koalicionit qeveritar dhe asnjë ortodoks shqiptar në drejtim, në një kohë kur dhe Ahmet Zogu, mbante për Kryeministër një ortodoks, pikërisht për arësye të profesionalizmit dhe teknokracisë. Sot mënjanohet një komunitet i tërë duke e justifikuar gjithashtu dhe me Census-in.
-	Mendoj se kjo klasë politike është e degjenruar dhe e infektuar me idetë totalitare të ish-komunizmit për drejtimin e vendit, dhe tani për të ri-mbajtur drejtimin e vendit po cfletojnë faqet e grisura dhe të kalbura të nacionalizmit ekstremist të  bejlerëve dhe pashallarëve të dikurshëm duke trumbetuar  indirect Shqipërinë e Madhe- Etnike. Mor  të nderuar politikanë, BE, KiE, dhe të gjitha organizmat ndërkombëtare e kanë parashikuar të ardhmen E Shqipërisë, Kosovës dhe të shqiptarëve kuqo që janë: integrimin në BE , pra në një super shtet të madh, integrimin e shqiptarëve nëpërmjet respektimit të ligjeve për të drejtat dhe liritë e njeriut, dhe arritjen dhe respektimin e 12 standarteve . Asnjë nga këto nuk është realizuar. Edhe Censusi po këtë qëllim kishte por mesa duket për qëllime mediocre në disa aspekte është manipuluar për argumentet që spjegoamë lart.
-	Problemi më intrigues është se përse komuniteti Katolik nuk është pakësuar njëlloj proporcionalisht si komuniteti Ortodoks dhe ai Mysliman, por ka mbetur njëlloj 10% ashtu si para 82% vitesh ? Ky aspket i favorizimit të komunitetit katolik ka arësyet e veta  të politikës shqiptaro-kosovare. Mendoj se favorizimi i komunitetit katolik është thjesht një marrëzi e tipit Topalli, jo vetëm për të mbivlerësuar rolin e komunitetit të respektuar katolik në formimin e shtetit shqiptar, por dhe për ti atribuar intelektualëve të këtij komuniteti attribute të paqëna, vetëm e vetëm për të përfituar politikisht, në dhe përfaqësimin jo korrekt qeverisjen qëndrore dhe lokale të  vendit, por dhe për të përfaqësuar në mënyrë jo korrekte  jashtë vëndit Shqipërinë si vënd katolik në perspektivë.
Hipokrizia e politikës shqiptare nuk mbaron me kaq. Mënjanimi dhe anashkalimi i  Komunitetit Ortodoks shqiptar qoftë në drejtimin e vëndit qoftë në injorimin e  tyre në rolin e patjetërsueshëm të Historisë së Shqipërisë, po vazhdon edhe sot në manipulimin nëpërmjet Census-it, pikërisht për të vërtetuar gjoja se kontributi i Ortodoksisë shqiptare është i vogël dhe i parëndësishëm.
Lojrat politike të spektrit politik shqiptar të sotëm mendoj se janë miope, e të rrezikshme, dhe nuk shohim më tej se sa një karrikë apo post në qeveri, nuk duan të tregojnë realitetin shqiptar ashtu sic është nga frika se mos nuk pranohen në BE, luajnë rolin e hipokritit brënda dhe jashtë vendit duke deklamuar me të madhe tolerancën fetare por duke pranuar vetëm tolerancën nga Ortodoksia, duke deklamuar më të madhe të drejtat dhe liritë e njeriut por injorojnë numrin dhe fuqinë, dhe aftësitë drejtuese të komunitetit ortodoks, duke deklamuar dëshirën për tu integruar në BE por nuk realizojnë standartet dhe injoruar profesionistër dhe teknokracinë, duke deklamuar fqinjësinë e mirë por duke pretenduar indirekt tokat që vetë Europa u a dha fqinjëve (dhe vetë Europa mund të na i kthejë ose jo).
 Lufta e heshtur  ndaj Ortodoksisë shqiptare nuk mund të kompensojë fobinë ndaj shteteve fqinjë ortodokse.
 Keto janë fqinjët.
 Nuk janë ata që e kanë patur fajin, një pjesë e madhe e fajita I takon klasës së atëhershme politike shqiptare e cila gaboi në zgjedhjen e aleatëve. 
Po kështu kam frikë se kjo klasë politike me Hipokrizinë e saj do të bjerë në të njëjtin gabim.
Sigurisht manipulimi i disa shifrave të census-it dhe luajtja e kartës së  Shqipërisë Etnike pikërisht  tani (me justifikimin e përdorimit të kësaj frazeologjie me ratin e 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë), ka për qllim që të shërbejë për zgjedhjet e ardhëshme, ndoshta manipulimin e tyre, por kryesisht për të eliminuar Ortodoksinë dhe për të drejtuar vetë shtetin shqiptar laik me  politikanë me mentalitet pro-osmanlli, dhe në favor të një gjeo-politike jo europiane.
Mendoj gjithashtu se asnjëherë nuk ka për të patur Shqipëri të lirë, Shqipëri demokratike, Shqipëri me tolerancë fetare (në fakt me indiferencë fetare), Shqipëri të integruar, -pa Komunitetin Ortodoks të Shqipërisë dhe shqipëtar, sepse kontributi i ortodoksisë ka qënë është dhe do të mbetet i qënësishëm dhe kardinal në të ardhmen e Shqipërisë Europiane. Këtë nuk po e kuptojnë politikanët tanë të veshur sot me petkun e nacionalizmit ekstremist.

----------


## shofer

> Sigurisht në rregjistrimin e fesë duhej marrë parasysh emir dhe mbiemri ortodoks si dhe përkatësia religjioze familjare


cfar je duke thene pirro? ne mesjet je ti ore? besimi ose mosbesimi eshte personal, si do me rregjistrosh  mua ortodoks nga mbiemri kur une jam i bindur qe jezu krishti nuk ka ekzistuar?

ju keni ikur per lesh mer jahu.


meso nje gje elementare nga une, besimi dhe feja nuk trashegohet, genet po :ngerdheshje: 


stergjyshi im besonte ne hajvanlleqe me jezu krisht, kurse une sjam i detyruar te besoj ato qe besonte stergjyshi analfabet.

kapish?

----------


## ilia spiro

> meso nje gje elementare nga une, besimi dhe feja nuk trashegohet, genet po


Genet, kultura, edukata, kane vetem 1 per baze, besimin tek Zoti yne Jisu Krisht...., dhe trashegimi genetik eshte fakt per komunitetin orthodhoks...

----------


## BLEDI_SH

a ka mundesi te na e shpjegoj ndonje or*th*o*dh*oks,pse paska kaq rendesi kjo perqindja qe kan ngritur gjith boten ne kembe duke bere te njetjtat shkrime ne disa nenforume?pse qenka kaq e rendesishme kjo perqindja per ju pra?le te themi se or*th*o*dh*okset jane 80%,cfar ndryshon per ju konkretisht dhe cfare ju jep me teper kjo?

----------


## shofer

> Genet, kultura, edukata, kane vetem 1 per baze, besimin tek Zoti yne Jisu Krisht...., dhe trashegimi genetik eshte fakt per komunitetin orthodhoks...


nuk trashegohet besimi mer ha shqip ti apo jo? besimi ose mosbesimi eshte personal, nuk trashegohet nga genet. sic duket injoranca tek ju fetaret eshte ne shkalle siperore.

ha shqip ti qe mbiemri im ortodoks nuk me ben mua ortodoks???????

----------


## ilia spiro

> nuk trashegohet besimi mer ha shqip ti apo jo? besimi ose mosbesimi eshte personal, nuk trashegohet nga genet. sic duket injoranca tek ju fetaret eshte ne shkalle siperore.
> 
> ha shqip ti qe mbiemri im ortodoks nuk me ben mua ortodoks???????


Atehere si u trashegokan genet e kombesise,.pse nuk u mor parasysh kjo ne census, por u vu gjobe, per "deklarim te rreme", nese deklaroheshe ndryshe nga gjendja civile,...ose trashegohen te gjitha ose asnjera,.....por nacionalisto-rracisteve nuk i pelqente nje census i qarte, ku komuniteti grek te dilte 3 %, por e kane pergjysmuar nepermjet terrorit psiklogjik qe ushtruan..., me ndihmen edhe te politikaneve te tjere kuptohet, ....
tema eshte per fallsifikimin e komunitetit orthodhoks,...ku eshte ulur 3 -4 here ne krahasim me realitetin,....dhe duke ulur qellimisht, per te injoruar kontributin e tij per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret gjate shekujve.....

----------


## Edvin83

Jezu Krishti ishte nji marangoz që u tregonte histori t'bukura turmave injorante që s'dishin as shkrim e as këndim. Vdiq, u bo legjendë, dhe mbeti si figurë mitologjike. Ashtu si Muji, Halili e Gjergj Elez Alia. Ndoshta nji ditë edhe Sali Berisha ka me u bo si Krishti, legjendë mes turmave dhe zot i zotave. Feja e re ka me u quajtë salizmi, dhe ndjekësit e saj kanë me u quajtë salianë.

----------


## shofer

> Atehere si u trashegokan genet e kombesise,.pse nuk u mor parasysh kjo ne census, por u vu gjobe, per "deklarim te rreme", nese deklaroheshe ndryshe nga gjendja civile,...ose trashegohen te gjitha ose asnjera,.....por nacionalisto-rracisteve nuk i pelqente nje census i qarte, ku komuniteti grek te dilte 3 %, por e kane pergjysmuar nepermjet terrorit psiklogjik qe ushtruan..., me ndihmen edhe te politikaneve te tjere kuptohet, ....
> tema eshte per fallsifikimin e komunitetit orthodhoks,...ku eshte ulur 3 -4 here ne krahasim me realitetin,....dhe duke ulur qellimisht, per te injoruar kontributin e tij per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret gjate shekujve.....


 sepse mua mund te me pelqeje te deklarohem japonez, por a jam japonez? jo s'jam, kombesia nuk eshte me deshire, lind me ate kombesi qe ke dhe ate do mbash.

kurse besimi fetar eshte deshire e paster, gjate gjithe jetes se tij nje person i caktuar nga ateist mund te behet behet budist, ndryshon perseri bindjet behet kristian, i ndryshon perseri behet islamik, i ndryshon perseri behet pagan e keshtu me radhe.

----------


## ilia spiro

> sepse mua mund te me pelqeje te deklarohem japonez, por a jam japonez? jo s'jam, kombesia nuk eshte me deshire, lind me ate kombesi qe ke dhe s'varet nga deshira.
> 
> kurse besimi fetar eshte deshire e paster, gjate gjithe jetes se tij nje person i caktuar nga ateist behet budist, ndryshon perseri bindjet behet kristian, i ndryshon perseri behet islamik, i ndryshon perseri behet pagan e keshtu me radhe.


Ekzakt ke thene,..une deklaroj cilen kombesi te ma doje qejfi, edhe mongole, po te doja,...ne te kundert nuk eshte census, por diktature nacionalisto-rraciste,..sic edhe po del se eshte ne fakt ne Shqiperi, ...pragu i fashizmit




> Jezu Krishti ishte nji marangoz që u tregonte histori t'bukura turmave injorante që s'dishin as shkrim e as këndim. Vdiq, u bo legjendë, dhe mbeti si figurë mitologjike.


Jisu Krishti eshte Biri i Perendise se gjalle, vete Zoti yne, para te cilit  do te japim nje dite te gjithe llogari, duke te perfshire edhe ty Selita 80...

----------


## ilia spiro

> Jo nuk jam dakort me ju Ilia Spiro se ne Orthodhokët nuk kemi se çfarë të tregojmë, kemi dhe shumë më tepër se çdo pjesë tjetër, të gjithë besoj se i kanë pare Kodikët që u shfaqën nga Arkivi i shtetit, të gjithë i kanë parë Bazilikat e Butrintit, të Ballshit, të Tiranës, Epitafin e Gllavenicës, Kishat e mrekullueshme Orthodhokse në të gjithë Shqipërinë, Kishën paleokristiane në Amfiteatrin e Durrësit, apo duhet të mos flasim për ARANITËT, MUZAKAJT, KASTRIOTËT, për FLAMURIN tonë etj. Mendoj se kjo është Historia jonë dhe mendoj se ne ORTHODHOKSËT më shumë se kushdo kemi arsye të thërrasim dhe të tregojmë se para se Idrizët e Spahinjtë të mbinin këtu ne kemi qenë të themelosur në këto troje, dhe nuk presim që ca Spahinj dhe Idrizë të na tregojnë se kush ne jemi dhe cili është identiteti jonë.


Kete qellim kishte postimi im I KTHYER,..keto qe shkruan ti jane mese te qarta, prandaj nuk kemi nevoje t`i tregojme,..s`eshte faji yne pse qorrat nuk i shohin, apo nuk duan t`i shohin,...

----------

